# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  معـجب بهـذا ....!!!!

## jafaros

*:ANSmile26:


:a045:


:ANSmile26:

لأول مرة اشوف تحكيم جيد في مباريات الهليل .بالرغم من وجود بعض الاخطاء الطفيفة التي اثرت علي نتيجة المباراة كالهدف الثالث للهليل الذي اتى من تسلل واضح لاوتوتوريه :ma-atw83:....
لكن انا معجب جدا باداء الحكم المتميز ابوشنب ..:onlinelong:.
ايضا من الاشياء الجميلة ... زنقة الجلافيط بعد الهدف الثاني للعرب .... ايضا المتعة في طريقة اداء المرعب اوتوبونج :4_1_210: :1 (2):.... وشخصيا اعتبرت المباراة انتهت بعد خروج الاوتو :1 (45):
وما احلي الكرة وهي تتهادي داخل الشباك الزرقاء ... يعني نوقف اجراءات السفر الي حين ..:dn36:

:onlinelong::onlinelong::onlinelong::onlinelong:

*

----------


## مناوي

* نعم متعة المتعة لما الكرة تتهادي داخل الشبكة الاوسع انتشاراً 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 نعم متعة المتعة لما الكرة تتهادي داخل الشبكة الاوسع انتشاراً 




هههههههههههههههههههههههه

قوووووووووووووووووووووية و الله قمة الاحساس الجميل :1 (33):
*

----------


## مناوي

*مريخاااااااااابي سيد البلد 

حلوه وملعوووووبة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مريخاااااااااابي سيد البلد 

حلوه وملعوووووبة




انت بلاي لاحظتها هههههههههههههههههههههه اسكت خلينا في الضرا :00020457:
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله اتو جداده ده ماحاينفع بى مرقه مش لو جاب قون فى القطن هههههههههه اتو قعونجه ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم لم يكن سيئا لكن حي العرب اسوا من ان يبقى بالممتاز
مع السلامة ياسوكرتا
*

----------


## سيزر

*والله ابوشنب ممتاز
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
والله اول مرة اتابع مباراة للهليل حتي النهاية واستمتعت جدا بعثرات الاوتوبونج هذا  ياجماعة هل هذا فريق يلعب بالابطال والله حاجة غريبة (بس الدفرة قووووية)
حي العرب كان فريق ممتاز ولكن اتمني ان يعيد صفوفه وان يرجع لمستواه الاول
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*لو لعب حى العرب بنصف مستواه الذى لعب به مع المريخ لكانت النتيجة غير
    الهلال كان فى حالة يرثى لها لكن حظه الجميل انه كان لاعب مع حى العرب و ليس فريق اخر
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
والله اول مرة اتابع مباراة للهليل حتي النهاية واستمتعت جدا بعثرات الاوتوبونج هذا  ياجماعة هل هذا فريق يلعب بالابطال والله حاجة غريبة (بس الدفرة قووووية)
حي العرب كان فريق ممتاز ولكن اتمني ان يعيد صفوفه وان يرجع لمستواه الاول




الرائع أطوبنج يجبرنا علي المشاهدة للهليل ...... مش عندنا فيهو حق وجايبنو بقروش الشعب السوداني ؟؟؟ :3_3_5v[1]:
                        	*

----------

